# Myriad Festival



## bell23 (May 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I know you're all business enthusiasts and I've been interested in the realm of business and engineering for quite a while myself so that's why I am so excited to be listening to Ramtin Attar speak at the Myriad Festival in Brisbane next week. He is the king of all things business and engineering so I thought I'd just put it out there that he'll be in town! It'll be my first time at an event like this and it'd be awesome to see you guys there too!


----------

